# CFexpress Card Reader



## EranG (Jan 5, 2020)

What's the recommended card reader for CFexpress cards?


----------



## LDS (Jan 5, 2020)

Sony and SanDisk already has one, expect to see more soon from the usual names. Just be aware they could come with USB-C or Thunderbolt interfaces , so if your PC does not have one, you may need an adapter or a new exapnsion card for a direct connection.

I'm curious to see if someone will offer a card reader directly attached to a PCIe bus....


----------



## unfocused (Jan 5, 2020)

I expect that Canon will again bundle the 1DxIII with a card and card reader. Lexar, ProGrade or SanDisk would be the most likely choices. They might stay away from SanDisk after the last fiasco, but you never know. Probably not Sony.


----------



## EranG (Jan 5, 2020)

LDS said:


> Sony and SanDisk already has one, expect to see more soon from the usual names. Just be aware they could come with USB-C or Thunderbolt interfaces , so if your PC does not have one, you may need an adapter or a new exapnsion card for a direct connection.
> 
> I'm curious to see if someone will offer a card reader directly attached to a PCIe bus....


I use Macbook pro with USB-C, so i ready for it..


----------



## richperson (Feb 3, 2020)

I would love to hear real experience with one as it appears the included Sandisk one may not be good or may not be included due to problems.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Feb 3, 2020)

You‘ll ideally want a TB3 one for max speed. Though USB should be fast enough for the current gen CFE cards. The current Scandisk one isonly USB. Also XQD readers may get firmware updates to supp CFE so worth checking out in the manufacture, worth checking out.

https://www.amazon.com/Blackjet-TX-1CXQ-CFexpress-Reader-Thunderbolt/dp/B07YBLQ3HJ for you consideration. It’ll let you dump the card at full speed, bottlenecked only by your computer’s storage.


----------



## richperson (Feb 3, 2020)

Codebunny said:


> You‘ll ideally want a TB3 one for max speed. Though USB should be fast enough for the current gen CFE cards. The current Scandisk one isonly USB. Also XQD readers may get firmware updates to supp CFE so worth checking out in the manufacture, worth checking out.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Blackjet-TX-1CXQ-CFexpress-Reader-Thunderbolt/dp/B07YBLQ3HJ for you consideration. It’ll let you dump the card at full speed, bottlenecked only by your computer’s storage.



I ordered one of these today, so hopefully it works well. My CF reader is Angelbird, which works great, but they are out of stock on the CFExpress.


----------



## ERHP (Feb 3, 2020)

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/prod...compactflash_express_card_reader.html/reviews

That's what is shipping with the 1DX MK III. Supposedly the same reader that got terrible reviews when bundled w/ the C500 II. Will be interesting to see if the newest one shipped out has the old issues resolved or if this is something else to look forward to resolving.


----------



## arthurbikemad (Feb 3, 2020)

I have an email saying the reader has been removed and Canon will now include a voucher to claim back the missing reader, I guess this is also related to the fact the sandisk CFexpress reader now listed for sale is a Gen2.


----------



## CamsSD (Feb 19, 2020)

The card reader that comes with the 1Dx mkIII doesn't work. I picked up two bodies on Friday and neither reader functioned properly. I would suggest looking at the ProGrade CFExpress reader. It can be picked up for around $55 on B&H or Adorama.



https://20zd39mqrum43n6ecwj0vx15-wpengine.netdna-ssl.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/01/ProGrade_PG05_DS_CFexpress_121819.pdf



Having read about the poor quality of the SanDisk reader I purchased the ProGrade ahead of time and I'm glad I did... it works great. Fast, small and usb-c


----------



## richperson (Feb 19, 2020)

I haven't tried mine, but will have to test it. I bought an Atech Thunderbolt 3 reader it it worked great with no issues, but small sample size.


----------



## Tony Pags (Feb 24, 2020)

Got mine here in Toronto with my 1dx3. No problems so far.


----------



## ThBa (Apr 22, 2020)

Like many others i received my 1D X III with a 64 GB SanDisk CFexpress card and a voucher for the SanDisk card reader.
Meanwhile i purchased two different card readers from other brands:

Delock 91749
Wise WA-CX01
In principle both readers are working fine on two different Windows 10 machines with a USB 3.1 Type A to USB-C cable.

*BUT*: even in idle operation (leave card in the reader, no reading or writing) the card is getting *VERY HOT*!
That worries me because:

this unnecessarily drains my notebook's battery
i'm not shure if it's harmless for the memory card in the long run
I measured a constant 400 mA current draw, that is 2 Watts electric power !!!

I never saw this with any "antiquated" CompacFlash, CFast or SD card, they consume a maximum of about 50 mA during read/write and power down to less than 1 mA in idle state!

The CFexpress card seems to stay cool in the camera and i doubt it consumes that much energy as then the camera's battery would never have that much runtime.

Is anyone else experiencing the same effect?
Could it be Windows-related (can't test with MacOS)?
What if you use a "native" USB-C port?
Is it a problem of the card readers (but as said i tested two different manufacurers) or the card?
What about those of you who have a original SanDisk card reader?


----------



## EranG (Apr 22, 2020)

ThBa said:


> Like many others i received my 1D X III with a 64 GB SanDisk CFexpress card and a voucher for the SanDisk card reader.
> Meanwhile i purchased two different card readers from other brands:
> 
> Delock 91749
> ...


I can confirm this is also happening with ProGrade card reader on MAC OS.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 23, 2020)

The selection of cards and readers is poor. Apparently, heat is a big issue, so a reader with very good heat sinks is needed, I'd not want to leave a card in a reader longer than absolutely necessary.


----------



## dcm (Apr 23, 2020)

The CFast cards for my 1DX2 heat up in the SanDisk Extreme Pro CFast 2.0 reader so I don't leave them in any longer than necessary. Even if I don't access the files on it for a while, the temp remains high. This doesn't seem to be the case when I take them out of the camera just after shooting. I wonder if the OS is scanning the card to improve it's lookup performance or something similar. I wonder if there are OS settings to control this. Is it the reader or the OS?


----------



## Hector1970 (Apr 30, 2020)

I'm still waiting for my card reader from Canon. It's a bit annoying. Not to mention connections. The camera comes with a thunderbolt cable. I've no USB C ports. Lots of USB-B and USB-A ports. The computer industry has made a complete mess of connection cables. So many protocols, so many connections. The vast majority people have not clue. Same with laptops. The majority people have no idea what to buy. Intel are on their 10th generation of i3, i5, i7, i9, laptops in shops still have much older ones and nobody knows what is what. Nvidia video cards you'd need to be an expert to know what's what.


----------



## Roo (May 10, 2020)

The ProGrade works fine on my home pc with fast downloads but, like others have reported, the card does get hot inside it.


----------

